# Quel NAS choisir pour sauvegarde + accès fichiers



## Captain Bumper (22 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

j'envisage l'achat d'un NAS pour les fonctions suivantes :

1) TimeMachine pour un MBP et un iMac sous Catalina et un MBA M1 sous BigSur
2) faire un disque réseau (séparé du disque TimeMachine) permettant d'accéder à certains fichiers directement via WiFi de tout endroit.

Il y a quelques conditions à ajouter au cahier des charges :

des emplacements DD 3,5" (je compte réutiliser les disques durs que j'ai déjà et qui sont 3,5")
possibilité de séparer/regrouper les différents emplacements en des volumes différents et indépendants : par exemple faire un volume simple TimeMachine et un RAID 1 ou 5 pour un autre volume réseau, ou un RAID 1 Time Machine et un RAID 1 pour un autre volume réseau, etc.
si possible une connectivité Ethernet 2,5/5 GBits/sec

J'ai vu que QNAP et Sylology étaient leaders dans ces domaines, je comptais prendre ces marques, mais je ne connais pas du tout la compatibilité avec TimeMachine (encore au format HFS+), avec Catalina, avec BigSur...

Je ne sais pas non plus comment convertir mon DD TimeMachine servant pour 2 machines en volume (dupliqué éventuellement en RAID1) TimeMachine réseau depuis le NAS sans perdre l'historique des 2 machines, si je peux utiliser le même volume dans le NAS pour sauvegarder 3 machines (celles listées ci-dessus), etc....

Je suis donc preneur de conseils d'achat, et pour être sûr que ce que j'envisage est possible.... Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un NAS QNAP aucun problème tu peux créer un RAID et avoir un disque à part pour Time Machine. Par contre qui dit un autre support que celui actuel il faudrait refaire une sauvegarde en partant de zéro...  Donc la seul solution c'est de garder pour l'instant le/les disques actuels que tu as le temps que lle time machine du NAS soit avec des historiques... A savoir que tout disques inséré dan le NAS oit être formaté sur le NAS ce qui implique que les données qui sont dessus seront effacées.


----------



## Captain Bumper (22 Août 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un NAS QNAP aucun problème tu peux créer un RAID et avoir un disque à part pour Time Machine. Par contre qui dit un autre support que celui actuel il faudrait refaire une sauvegarde en partant de zéro...  Donc la seul solution c'est de garder pour l'instant le/les disques actuels que tu as le temps que lle time machine du NAS soit avec des historiques... A savoir que tout disques inséré dan le NAS oit être formaté sur le NAS ce qui implique que les données qui sont dessus seront effacées.


Et quel modèle recommanderais-tu chez QNAP?
Le NAS formate en ext4 non? Pas possible de recopier le disque time machine ensuite (comme quand on transfert une sauvegarde TM vers un nouveau disque)??
Et TM via un NAS utilise-t-il une structure différente qu’en direct (comme sur les TimeCapsule où c’est dans une image disque)?


----------



## maxou56 (22 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Et TM via un NAS utilise-t-il une structure différente qu’en direct (comme sur les TimeCapsule où c’est dans une image disque)?


Bonjour,
Oui sur NAS c’est une image disque (en HFS+ avant bigsur et AFPS après)



Captain Bumper a dit:


> Le NAS formate en ext4 non?


C’est pas directement le, les disques qui sont formaté en ext4, zfs ou btrfs. Mais le, les volumes.
Pour Qnap c’est EXT4 ou pour certains ZFS.
Pour Synology c’est EXT4, et, ou Btrfs (sur certains modèles, c’est mieux que l‘EXT4 et obligatoire pour certaines fonctionnalités, VM, snapshots...)



> possibilité de séparer/regrouper les différents emplacements en des volumes différents et indépendants : par exemple faire un volume simple TimeMachine et un RAID 1 ou 5 pour un autre volume réseau, ou un RAID 1 Time Machine et un RAID 1 pour un autre volume réseau, etc.


Je te conseil plus un seul groupe de stockage en RAID5 (ou SHR pou Synology), et un volume (ou éventuellement plusieurs), et gérer au niveau des dossiers partagés, avec un pour Time machine et des quotas (suivant le systéme de fichier, soit au niveau du dossier, soit au niveau de l’utilisateur, idéalement au moins un pour Time Machine)pour ne pas prendre toute la place


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Août 2021)

Moi j'ai en effet un seul RAID ( RAID5) et dedans des dossier partagés dont un pour Time Machine...


----------



## ericse (23 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi un QNAP pour Time Machine, partage de fichiers, etc. mais si tu débute en NAS je te recommande plutôt un Synology plus simple à configurer et utiliser. Pour le modèle ça dépend beaucoup de ton budget et des usages exacts que tu en attends.


----------



## Captain Bumper (23 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui sur NAS c’est une image disque (en HFS+ avant bigsur et AFPS après)



Question peut-être stupide, mais est-ce que je ne peux pas créer moi-même cette image en local, y transférer le contenu de mes TM, et ainsi retrouvé mon historique? Trop scabreux? La perte de mon historique de sauvegarde n'est pas dramatique ni formellement rédhibitoire, mais ça serait dommage. Et il vrai qu'en plus il y a un risque à gérer : si je réutilise mon disque TM, il va être formaté, et donc je vais perdre cette sauvegarde le temps qu'une nouvelle soit entièrement faite (lent via le réseau, j'ai 2,5-3 To de données à sauvegarder) sans compter le risque de plantage (déjà vu ici et là des sauvegarde TM qui n'arrivent pas au bout ou qui semblent incomplètes via un NAS).



maxou56 a dit:


> C’est pas directement le, les disques qui sont formaté en ext4, zfs ou btrfs. Mais le, les volumes.
> Pour Qnap c’est EXT4 ou pour certains ZFS.
> Pour Synology c’est EXT4, et, ou Btrfs (sur certains modèles, c’est mieux que l‘EXT4 et obligatoire pour certaines fonctionnalités, VM, snapshots...)
> 
> ...



J'ai pas trop compris l'histoire des "dossiers partagés". J'avais dans l'idée soit de faire des volumes physiquement séparés sur 2 RAID (ou 2 disques) physiquement séparés (1 pour TM et 1 pour le volume réseau) ou bien faire un RAID5+RAID 1 (on peut le faire semble-t-il avec seulement 4 disques, 2x2 de la même taille (je voulais faire 10 To x2 et 4 To x2)) ou 2 RAID 1 (toujours en 2x2, 1 TM et 1 volume réseau). TM sauvegarderait sur les 10 To les 3 Macs, plus sauvegarde de l'autre RAID (le volume réseau) et le reste des disques serait le volume réseau (audio, vidéo, photos, fichiers communs, etc.). Ou bien faire un seul RAID/Volume, partitionné ensuite en plusieurs volumes logiques?

En revanche, la question se pose de la sauvegarde du 2e volume/RAID sur le 1er, car TM ne fait pas ça (ne sauvegarde que l'ordinateur sur lequel TM travaille, ainsi que ses DD externes), je suppose que la plupart des NAS sont configurables pour réaliser automatiquement cette manoeuvre à intervalle régulier?


----------



## Captain Bumper (23 Août 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi j'ai en effet un seul RAID ( RAID5) et dedans des dossier partagés dont un pour Time Machine...



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "dossier partagés"? Enfin je vois ce que ça peut être mais moi je voyais plutôt la séparation entre TM et les autres fichiers au niveau de plusieurs volumes (partitions) séparés...


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2021)

Et pourquoi ne pas garder ton disque TimeMachine actuel EN PLUS de la sauvegarde sur le NAS ?
Quand on a deux disques de sauvegarde TimeMachine, MacOS sauvegarde une fois sur un disque (quand le disque est dispo), et une fois sur l'autre.
C'est ce qui se passe chez moi avec un Synology et une TimeCapsule.


----------



## Mtcci (23 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'envisage l'achat d'un NAS pour les fonctions suivantes :
> 
> ...



Tiens si ça peut t’aider : modéré


----------



## edenpulse (23 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> J'ai pas trop compris l'histoire des "dossiers partagés".


En fait sur un NAS, tu as plusieurs choses. 

La gestion des disques (Raid ou pas...)
La gestion des volumes (qui peut être sur plusieurs disques en Raid ou non)
La gestion des dossiers partagés (qui est sur un volume)

Un dossier partagé à des droits spécifiques : avec qui tu partages, qu'est ce que ces utilisateurs ont le droit de faire
Et une fois "montés" via samba sur ton OS, tu peux y accéder. Tu ne montes pas des disques, mais des "dossiers partagés".


----------



## Captain Bumper (23 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> En fait sur un NAS, tu as plusieurs choses.
> 
> La gestion des disques (Raid ou pas...)
> La gestion des volumes (qui peut être sur plusieurs disques en Raid ou non)
> ...



Oui donc je voyais bien ce que c'était, mais pourquoi plutôt des dossiers partagés que de partitionner les disques durs en différents volumes séparés pour séparer TM/autres volumes? 

Et sinon, est-il possible de sauvegarder un volume qui se trouve sur le NAS sur la sauvegarde TM sur le NAS? C'est le NAS qui s'en occupe régulièrement? Si oui tous le font?


----------



## Captain Bumper (23 Août 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas garder ton disque TimeMachine actuel EN PLUS de la sauvegarde sur le NAS ?
> Quand on a deux disques de sauvegarde TimeMachine, MacOS sauvegarde une fois sur un disque (quand le disque est dispo), et une fois sur l'autre.
> C'est ce qui se passe chez moi avec un Synology et une TimeCapsule.



Je pourrai, mais quel intérêt (en dehors en effet de garder mon historique de sauvegarde)? Sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde TM, un clone CCC et une sauvegarde en ligne de chaque ordinateur?


----------



## Captain Bumper (23 Août 2021)

Mtcci a dit:


> Tiens si ça peut t’aider : _pub_



Je vais cru et dur : cet article n'approfondi absolument pas le sujet, et enfonce des portes ouvertes... Au final il s'agit probablement de pub pour faire monter le référencement de ton blog?!....


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Je pourrai, mais quel intérêt (en dehors en effet de garder mon historique de sauvegarde)? Sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde TM, un clone CCC et une sauvegarde en ligne de chaque ordinateur?


Justement, il est là l'intérêt  tu gardes ton historique et tu dupliques sur 2 supports distincts ta sauvegarde TM


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2021)

ça par contre, ça peut t'aider à te faire une bonne idée de comment ça marche et du vocabulaire employé :





						Synology Centre de connaissances
					

Le Centre de connaissances Synology vous fournit des réponses aux questions fréquemment posées, des étapes de dépannage, des didacticiels logiciels et toute la documentation technique dont vous pourriez avoir besoin.




					kb.synology.com
				








						Synology Centre de connaissances
					

Le Centre de connaissances Synology vous fournit des réponses aux questions fréquemment posées, des étapes de dépannage, des didacticiels logiciels et toute la documentation technique dont vous pourriez avoir besoin.




					kb.synology.com


----------



## edenpulse (23 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Oui donc je voyais bien ce que c'était, mais pourquoi plutôt des dossiers partagés que de partitionner les disques durs en différents volumes séparés pour séparer TM/autres volumes?
> 
> Et sinon, est-il possible de sauvegarder un volume qui se trouve sur le NAS sur la sauvegarde TM sur le NAS? C'est le NAS qui s'en occupe régulièrement? Si oui tous le font?


c'est pas l'un ou l'autre en fait, c'est comme ça que techniquement ça fonctionne. Ce n'est pas un disque dur externe, c'est un serveur de fichier.
De plus, il n'est simplement pas possible de "partitionner" sur un NAS. Les dossiers partagés et "Volumes" sont des sorte de partitions.


----------



## Mtcci (23 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Je vais cru et dur : cet article n'approfondi absolument pas le sujet, et enfonce des portes ouvertes... Au final il s'agit probablement de pub pour faire monter le référencement de ton blog?!....



Oui mais j’ai mis du temps à écrire l’article peut-être que ça peut aider des gens


----------



## Captain Bumper (25 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> c'est pas l'un ou l'autre en fait, c'est comme ça que techniquement ça fonctionne. Ce n'est pas un disque dur externe, c'est un serveur de fichier.
> De plus, il n'est simplement pas possible de "partitionner" sur un NAS. Les dossiers partagés et "Volumes" sont des sorte de partitions.


Ok, bon ça ne reste que des détails techniques au final.

et un modèle à me recommander (ou plusieurs) avec ce cahier des charges? Niveau budget je verrai, pas de limite réelle si c’est justifié et que ça répond à mes besoins sans en faire trop. Après j’irai pas au de là de 1000 euros, plutôt entre 300-700€. Merci.


----------



## daffyb (25 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Ok, bon ça ne reste que des détails techniques au final.
> 
> et un modèle à me recommander (ou plusieurs) avec ce cahier des charges? Niveau budget je verrai, pas de limite réelle si c’est justifié et que ça répond à mes besoins sans en faire trop. Après j’irai pas au de là de 1000 euros, plutôt entre 300-700€. Merci.


Je prendrais en ce qui me concerne, soit un DS420+ ou un DS418 chez Synology


----------



## Captain Bumper (25 Août 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Justement, il est là l'intérêt  tu gardes ton historique et tu dupliques sur 2 supports distincts ta sauvegarde TM



Oui, mais ça me fera 3 sauvegardes locales et 1 distante... Ça fait un peu bcp (en terme de coût) et ça n'apporte rien (ex : incendie, vol, inondation, etc. tout part). Après si les avantages et le côté pratique du NAS sont largement supérieurs aux inconvénients de la perte de l'historique, tant pis pour l'historique. La seule chose qui me travaille un peu, c'est la fiabilité de la sauvegarde via le NAS, si la sauvegarde plante et ne parvient pas au bout pour une raison X ou Y, c'est problématique, de même j'ai vu des histoire de sauvegardes TM non complète sur le NAS (genre moitié moins grosse que quand le disque dur était relié directement sur le Mac). 

Autre question importante qui n'a pas reçue de réponse : puis-je programmer la sauvegarde d'un dossier partagés sur le NAS sur le dossier de sauvegarde sur le NAS (histoire de dupliquer les données)?


----------



## Captain Bumper (25 Août 2021)

Autre question qui me vient à l'esprit : comment/avec quoi faites-vous la sauvegarde en ligne de votre NAS? Je ne pense pas que ça passe avec BackBlaze (que j'utilise sur les 3 machines), je crois que les volumes réseau sont ignorés...


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Août 2021)

je sauvegarde mon NAS sur un autre NAS qui se trouve à 40km


----------



## Captain Bumper (25 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je sauvegarde mon NAS sur un autre NAS qui se trouve à 40km



ça ne répond pas aux questions (car je vais pas acheter 2 NAS, et je n'ai pas 2 lieux avec 2 bonnes connexions) : 

puis-je sauvegarder le dossier partagé du NAS sur un autre dossier partagé du NAS (ou un dossier externe relié au NAS) de manière automatique?
puis-je copier ce dossier partagé sur le Cloud et avec quoi (BackBlaze ou autre)?


----------



## daffyb (25 Août 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> ça ne répond pas aux questions (car je vais pas acheter 2 NAS, et je n'ai pas 2 lieux avec 2 bonnes connexions) :
> 
> puis-je sauvegarder le dossier partagé du NAS sur un autre dossier partagé du NAS (ou un dossier externe relié au NAS) de manière automatique?
> puis-je copier ce dossier partagé sur le Cloud et avec quoi (BackBlaze ou autre)?


Oui, avec HyperBackup et Cloud Sync : https://demo.synology.com/fr-fr/dsm?utm_source=feature&utm_medium=hyper_backup









						Backblaze et NAS Synology / QNAP... - Cachem
					

Backblaze est service de sauvegarde en ligne. Créée en 2007, la société s'est construit une solide réputation. Elle permet de sauvegarder facilement tout ou partie de son ordinateur en continu grâce à une petite application dédiée. Les offres sont plutôt intéressantes, puisqu'elles démarrent à...




					www.cachem.fr


----------



## Captain Bumper (30 Août 2021)

Bon j'ai commandé un Synology DS1520+ avec 4 HD 4 To WD Red Plus (j'en ai déjà un, soit 5 en tout) pour faire un RAID 6. J'ai pris le modèle au-dessus pour avoir un peu plus de latitude (notamment le RAID6). Je brancherai mon disque WD 10 To en externe et ça me servira de 2e volume. J'essaierai de programmer la sauvegarde de ce disque sur le RAID6 en plus des autres ordinateurs.


----------



## Captain Bumper (30 Août 2021)

Restera la sauvegarde en ligne avec BackBlaze (ou autre mais j'ai regardé en priorité chez eux car j'ai déjà un abo chez eux)... Ça me paraît un peu cher dans la mesure où je devrai payer 7€/To pour juste un DD supplémentaire branché au NAS, alors que s'il était branché à un ordinateur, ça serait inclus dans le prix de base... Je pense que l'abonnement entreprise est un peu surdimentionné pour moi.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Août 2021)

Installe déjà ton NAS, configure tes volumes. Moi comment cela fonctionne et ensuite voit pour la 2ème sauvegarde du cloud. Car si j'ai bine compris 
NAS: stockage + Time Machine
DDE: sauvegarde 
Cloud: sauvegarde 2


----------



## Captain Bumper (30 Août 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Installe déjà ton NAS, configure tes volumes. Moi comment cela fonctionne et ensuite voit pour la 2ème sauvegarde du cloud. Car si j'ai bine compris
> NAS: stockage + Time Machine
> DDE: sauvegarde
> Cloud: sauvegarde 2



Pas tout à fait. Time Machine sera transféré sur le NAS pour les 3 ordinateurs. De plus le NAS sera utilisé pour stocker des fichiers divers qui ne seront a priori pas tous dupliqués sur les machines (donc fichiers uniques). J'ai également des clones sur DD locaux et une sauvegarde en ligne BackBlaze des différents ordinateurs.
Dans tout cela, les fichiers stockés sur le NAS hors TM ne seront pas sauvegardés, ni localement, ni en ligne et c'est un pb.


----------



## Captain Bumper (3 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai finalement acheté un NAS Synology DS1520+ avec 5 DD de 4 To (j'en avais déjà un) et 1 SSD de 1To pour "l'accélération du cache" (d'ailleurs qqn peut-il me confirmer que ça s'active automatiquement?)
J'ai rapidement fait un tour, vu comment on créait les utilisateurs et les dossiers partagés, et configuré TM.

Mais j'aurais besoin de réponses à quelques questions :

je souhaite concentrer sur ce NAS 3 sauvegardes Time Machine de 3 machines différentes. Comment dois-je procéder? Créer 3 dossiers partagés différents? Avec 3 utilisateurs différents? Ou un dossier identique avec 3 utilisateurs? Ou un même utilisateur? 
Et comment faire apparaître le dossier partagé à destination de Time Machine sur le bureau des 3 machines à chaque connexion sur le LAN (allumage ou re-connexion après être à l'extérieur) afin que les sauvegarde sa fassent bien? 

Enfin comment faire une copie d'un 2e dossier partagé (qui n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine) sur le dossier Time Machine sur le NAS? Merci.


----------



## ericse (3 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> je souhaite concentrer sur ce NAS 3 sauvegardes Time Machine de 3 machines différentes. Comment dois-je procéder?


Comme j'utilise un QNAP je ne peux pas te dire précisément pour ton Synology, mais il y a une chose à respecter : il faut que tu puisse définir une taille maxi de l'espace distinct pour chaque utilisateur. Sinon TM va grossir indéfiniment jusqu'à utiliser tout le disque, et ensuite les 3 TM vont se faire la guerre pour utiliser ce qui reste. Sur QNAP tu peux soit créer un volume par TM, ou bien utiliser les quotas.



Captain Bumper a dit:


> Enfin comment faire une copie d'un 2e dossier partagé (qui n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine) sur le dossier Time Machine sur le NAS? Merci.


Il ne faut rien mettre d'autre dans un dossier TM, ni sur disque ni sur NAS, ça perturbe l'allocation d'espace de TM. D'ailleurs avec le nouveau format de TM le volume est bloqué tu n'as pas les droits pour ajouter des fichiers.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> je souhaite concentrer sur ce NAS 3 sauvegardes Time Machine de 3 machines différentes. Comment dois-je procéder? Créer 3 dossiers partagés différents? Avec 3 utilisateurs différents? Ou un dossier identique avec 3 utilisateurs? Ou un même utilisateur?


Bonsoir,
Un seul dossier partagé pour les sauvegardes Time Machine.
Ensuite si tu es en Btrfs, tu mets un quotas pour le dossier. (Panneau de configuration > Dossier partagé > modifier > avancés > quotas)
Et un utilisateur spécifique pour time machine qui n'a accès qu'a ce dossier et pas aux autres dossiers, paquets, services.
C'est le plus simple. C'est ce que je fait.

Sinon si tu est en EXT4 ?? Il faudra mettre un quota pour cette utilisateur et pour le Volume entier.

Ensuite si tu le souhaites tu peux mettre un quota pour le dossier, et 3 utilisateurs avec 3 quotas différents.
Ou même 3 dossiers différents qu'il faudra activer comme dossier time machine (voir plus bas).



Captain Bumper a dit:


> Et comment faire apparaître le dossier partagé à destination de Time Machine sur le bureau des 3 machines à chaque connexion sur le LAN (allumage ou re-connexion après être à l'extérieur) afin que les sauvegarde sa fassent bien?


C'est automatique en local, il ne faut pas toucher. Il faut dans le NAS activer "Time Machine" et choisir un ou plusieurs dossiers partagés (soit en SMB conseillé pour les macOS récent, soit en AFP ou les 2)
Dans:  Panneau de configuration > Services de fichiers > Avancé. > bonjour > Activer la diffusion bonjour Time Machine






Ensuite sur le Mac aller dans time machine et ajouter le "disque" avec l'utilisateur et en choisissant si on la chiffre (cas à cocher au début et c'est pas modifiable après) ou pas.







> Enfin comment faire une copie d'un 2e dossier partagé (qui n'a rien à voir avec Time Machine) sur le dossier Time Machine sur le NAS?


Pour quelle usage?
Sinon c'est possible avec Hyper Backup (avec versions ou pas)
Ou avec Spnapshot réplication si tu es en Btrfs (clone du dossier partagé soit sur un autre NAS, sur un Volume, ou dans un dossier partagé, pas testé dans un dossier)



> Il ne faut rien mettre d'autre dans un dossier TM, ni sur disque ni sur NAS, ça perturbe l'allocation d'espace de TM. D'ailleurs avec le nouveau format de TM le volume est bloqué tu n'as pas les droits pour ajouter des fichiers.


@ericse  On peut (mais pour quelle utilité) mettre d'autres fichiers, dossiers dans le dossier partagé "Time Machine" aucun soucis.
Le fonctionnement est différent sur un NAS ou sur disque externe. La sauvegarde ce fait dans une image disque, c'est elle qui est en HFS ou AFPS, *par contre il ne faut pas modifier les dossiers (.sparsebundle ou .backupbundle) sur le NAS*.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> j'ai finalement acheté un NAS Synology DS1520+ avec 5 DD de 4 To (j'en avais déjà un) et 1 SSD de 1To pour "l'accélération du cache" (d'ailleurs qqn peut-il me confirmer que ça s'active automatiquement?)


Non ça s'active pas automatiquement.
DSM6 ou DSM7 ?
Dans DSM6 > Gestionnaire de stockage > Cache SSD...
Dans DSM7 > Gestionnaire de stockage > Stockage > créer un cache SSD.

Un seul SSD donc uniquement en lecture, pas en écriture. (donc pas utile par exemple pour les transfert réseau... Mais plus utile par ex pour l'hébergement de sites, DSM, bases de données, VM??)
Pour la lecture/écriture il faut au moins 2 SSD en RAID1 ou plus en RAID5, 6.



Captain Bumper a dit:


> J'ai rapidement fait un tour, vu comment on créait les utilisateurs et les dossiers partagés, et configuré TM.


Lien vers un forum Synology avec des tutos... :





						NAS-Forum
					






					www.nas-forum.com


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse,


maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Un seul dossier partagé pour les sauvegardes Time Machine.
> Ensuite si tu es en Btrfs, tu mets un quotas pour le dossier. (Panneau de configuration > Dossier partagé > modifier > avancés > quotas)
> Et un utilisateur spécifique pour time machine qui n'a accès qu'a ce dossier et pas aux autres dossiers, paquets, services.
> ...



Non je suis en Btrfs. Ok mais si je souhaite des quotas individuels pour chaque ordinateur (pour, par exemple, avoir un quota proportionnel à la quantité de données à sauvegarder sur chaque ordinateur qui n'est pas forcément la même : 512 Go sur le MBA, 512 Go + 1 To sur l'iMac, 2 To sur le MBP), je créée 3 utilisateurs pour 3 dossiers avec 3 quotas différents, ou 1 utilisateur sur 3 dossier avec quotas différents ou encore 3 utilisateurs avec quotas différents sur 1 dossier (avec un quota global)??



maxou56 a dit:


> C'est automatique en local, il ne faut pas toucher. Il faut dans le NAS activer "Time Machine" et choisir un ou plusieurs dossiers partagés (soit en SMB conseillé pour les macOS récent, soit en AFP ou les 2)
> Dans:  Panneau de configuration > Services de fichiers > Avancé. > bonjour > Activer la diffusion bonjour Time Machine
> 
> 
> Ensuite sur le Mac aller dans time machine et ajouter le "disque" avec l'utilisateur et en choisissant si on la chiffre (cas à cocher au début et c'est pas modifiable après) ou pas.



Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé, mais tout ça (créé le volume TM, activer sa reconnaissance réseau pour les MAc et sélectionner le volume TM) je le sais déjà, et j'ai fait un rapide essai hier soir et ça fonctionne bien. Les sauvegardes se font bien automatiquement... du moment que le volume réseau est monté. Et pour ça faut se connecter au NAS, taper le mot de passe de l'utilisateur TM, etc. En fait c'est ça que je veux automatiser : que le volume réseau TM apparaisse automatiquement une fois que je suis sur le WiFi à la maison, sans avoir à me connecter manuellement et à taper le mot de passe. Au démarrage j'imagine que ça peut se faire, mais sans redemérrage, comme quand je prends le MBP avec moi à l'extérieur, en l'ouvrant j'aurais le message "Déconnexion réseau" avec la liste des volumes réseaux perdus de vue, et en revenant j'aimerais bien qu'il me le retrouve seul sans intervention de ma part.



maxou56 a dit:


> Pour quelle usage?
> Sinon c'est possible avec Hyper Backup (avec versions ou pas)
> Ou avec Spnapshot réplication si tu es en Btrfs (clone du dossier partagé soit sur un autre NAS, sur un Volume, ou dans un dossier partagé, pas testé dans un dossier)



Eh bien je ne vais pas me servir du NAS que pour TM. J'aimerais garder une place pour des fichiers/dossiers accessibles en réseau depuis tous les postes. Or ces données ne seront sauvegardées nulle part. J'aimerais au moins que le NAS en fasse une 2e copie, si possible sur la partie TM. Ou bien programmé TM pour sauvegarder aussi les volumes réseaux qui apparaissent sur le Mac (par défaut il me semblait que TM ne sauvegardait que les disques internes et externes locaux)


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Non ça s'active pas automatiquement.
> DSM6 ou DSM7 ?


DSM7. J'étais allé dans le gestionnaire de stockage, il voyait bien le SSD et en cliquant sur cache, la case était déjà cochée... Je n'ai pas vu en revanche d'intitulé "créer un cache SSD", je regarderai plus en détail plus tard quand je mettrai tout ça sur pied proprement.


maxou56 a dit:


> Dans DSM6 > Gestionnaire de stockage > Cache SSD...
> Dans DSM7 > Gestionnaire de stockage > Stockage > créer un cache SSD.
> 
> Un seul SSD donc uniquement en lecture, pas en écriture. (donc pas utile par exemple pour les transfert réseau... Mais plus utile par ex pour l'hébergement de sites, DSM, bases de données, VM??)
> Pour la lecture/écriture il faut au moins 2 SSD en RAID1 ou plus en RAID5, 6.


Ah bon?! C'est pas un cache E/S? Je pensais que ça stockait en priorité sur le SSD avant de réécrire tout ça après sur les DD, comme un cache sur les serveurs quoi. Et qu'en lecture ça gardait quelques fichiers (les derniers écrits) pour accélérer le transfert. 

Donc faut que j'en rachète un autre? De la même taille du coup? Ou alors il y aura 2 caches? Un en écriture et un en lecture? 



maxou56 a dit:


> Lien vers un forum Synology avec des tutos... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Ah bon?! C'est pas un cache E/S? Je pensais que ça stockait en priorité sur le SSD avant de réécrire tout ça après sur les DD, comme un cache sur les serveurs quoi. Et qu'en lecture ça gardait quelques fichiers (les derniers écrits) pour accélérer le transfert.
> Donc faut que j'en rachète un autre? De la même taille du coup? Ou alors il y aura 2 caches? Un en écriture et un en lecture?


Pour qu'un cache SSD s'applique aux écritures, il faut qu'il soit sécurisé, donc en RAID, donc au moins 2 disques qui fonctionnent ensemble. Sinon tu aurais un risque de perte de données entre le moment ou elles sont écrites sur le NAS et le moment ou le cache les écrit sur la grappe de disques principaux.
Bon les constructeurs pourraient mettre une option pour accepter le risque et faire un cache E/S sur un seul SSD, mais je n'ai pas vu ça encore.


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour qu'un cache SSD s'applique aux écritures, il faut qu'il soit sécurisé, donc en RAID, donc au moins 2 disques qui fonctionnent ensemble. Sinon tu aurais un risque de perte de données entre le moment ou elles sont écrites sur le NAS et le moment ou le cache les écrit sur la grappe de disques principaux.
> Bon les constructeurs pourraient mettre une option pour accepter le risque et faire un cache E/S sur un seul SSD, mais je n'ai pas vu ça encore.



Le risque est le même avec ou sans cache, en cas de défaillance pile au moment de l'écriture sur le RAID, c'est pareil que si ça arrivait sur le cache. C'est le seul moment où cela pourrait arriver, sachant qu'un bon cache duplique au plus vite sur le RAID et n'efface le cache qu'une fois la copie faite et vérifiée. Cela ne laisse qu'une fenêtre de quelques dizaines de secondes... Le risque reste très mesuré pour une utilisation GP ou TPE. Sachant qu'en cas de défaillance du cache, le NAS pourrait redemander l'envoi des fichiers concernés...


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Le risque est le même avec ou sans cache, en cas de défaillance pile au moment de l'écriture sur le RAID, c'est pareil que si ça arrivait sur le cache. C'est le seul moment où cela pourrait arriver, sachant qu'un bon cache duplique au plus vite sur le RAID et n'efface le cache qu'une fois la copie faite et vérifiée. Cela ne laisse qu'une fenêtre de quelques dizaines de secondes... Le risque reste très mesuré pour une utilisation GP ou TPE.


Ce n'est pas comme cela que fonctionne le cache SSD sur les NAS que je connais : l'écriture du cache SSD vers les disques principaux peut se faire plusieurs heures plus tard si le NAS est très sollicité. Et pendant ce temps là tes donnés n'éxistent que dans le cache SSD, c'est pour cela que les constructeurs de NAS forcent la main pour que ce cache SSD soit lui aussi en RAID.
Après, comme je disais, tu pourrais vouloir faire un autre choix, mais pour l'instant je ne connais pas de NAS tout fait qui le permette.



Captain Bumper a dit:


> Sachant qu'en cas de défaillance du cache, le NAS pourrait redemander l'envoi des fichiers concernés...


Là il faudrait que tu explique ce que tu entends par là


----------



## maxou56 (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Et pour ça faut se connecter au NAS, taper le mot de passe de l'utilisateur TM, etc. En fait c'est ça que je veux automatiser : que le volume réseau TM apparaisse automatiquement une fois que je suis sur le WiFi à la maison, sans avoir à me connecter manuellement et à taper le mot de passe. Au démarrage j'imagine que ça peut se faire, mais sans redemérrage, comme quand je prends le MBP avec moi à l'extérieur, en l'ouvrant j'aurais le message "Déconnexion réseau" avec la liste des volumes réseaux perdus de vue, et en revenant j'aimerais bien qu'il me le retrouve seul sans intervention de ma part.


Bonjour,
Je ne comprend pas? J’utilise des NAS ou des Time capsule depuis plus de 10 ans.
Il n’y a pas besoin de ce connecté manuellement, une fois la tâche créer Time machine ce connecte tout seul.
Time machine ce géré dans time machine.

Comment tu te connecte manuellement? si c’est via le Finder ça n’a rien à voir avec Time machine.


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprend pas? J’utilise des NAS ou des Time capsule depuis 10 ans.
> Il n’y a pas besoin de ce connecté manuellement, Time machine ce connecte tout seul.
> Time machine ce géré dans time machine.
> ...


Eh ben faut bien que le volume réseau TM soit monté pour que les sauvegardes se fassent?! Sinon comment TM accède au NAS si le volume n’est pas monté?


----------



## maxou56 (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Eh ben faut bien que le volume réseau TM soit monté pour que les sauvegardes se fassent?!


Oui mais c'est macOS qui s'en occupe heureusement. Après si tu souhaites manuellement le faire toutes les heures et la nuit  
(Par contre il faut activer "Power Nap" par exemple si le Mac est brancher, pour qu'il se réveille et fasse les sauvegardes, même en veille) 
Sauvegarde en cours avec le "NAS" déconnecté dans le Finder.


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Eh ben faut bien que le volume réseau TM soit monté pour que les sauvegardes se fassent?! Sinon comment TM accède au NAS si le volume n’est pas monté?


Si tu as bien configuré TM, c'est lui qui monte le volume au moment de la sauvegarde, puis le démonte à la fin.


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui mais c'est macOS qui s'en occupe heureusement. Après si tu souhaites manuellement le faire toutes les heures et la nuit
> (Par contre il faut activer "Power Nap" par exemple si le Mac est brancher, pour qu'il se réveille et fasse les sauvegardes, même en veille)
> Sauvegarde en cours avec le "NAS" déconnecté dans le Finder.
> Voir la pièce jointe 237487


Non mais je ne parle pas des sauvegardes en elle-même, je parle du montage du volume TM. En local si le disque n'est pas monté, les sauvegardes ne se font pas, faut monter (brancher) le disque. C'est pareil pour le volume réseau TM. Là si je ne monte pas moi-même le volume il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Alors je vois pas comment ça peut se faire automatiquement?!


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Si tu as bien configuré TM, c'est lui qui monte le volume au moment de la sauvegarde, puis le démonte à la fin.


Comment ça si j'ai bien configuré TM? Il n'y a pratiquement aucun réglage possible : cocher la case "sauvegarder automatiquement" et choisir le volume réseau TimeMachine, qu'est-ce qu'il y a à faire d'autre?


----------



## maxou56 (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Non mais je ne parle pas des sauvegardes en elle-même





Captain Bumper a dit:


> En local si le disque n'est pas monté, les sauvegardes ne se font pas, faut monter (brancher) le disque. C'est pareil pour le volume réseau TM.


??? Beaucoup de confusions.

Je crois que moi et @ericse ont été assez clair ?
Je te laisse rechercher par toi même le fonctionnement de Time Machine sur NAS ou Time Capsule.
Ainsi que pour les réglages, fonctionnement, sécurisations du NAS, voir le lien précédent vers le forum avec des tutos...



> Là si je ne monte pas moi-même le volume il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Alors je vois pas comment ça peut se faire automatiquement?!


Et ?? Comme dit plus haut le Finder, n'a rien à voir avec les sauvegarde.


Voir la capture sous BigSur (donc sauvegarde en AFPS), l'image disque est bien monté sur le Mac.


----------



## Captain Bumper (4 Septembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> ??? Beaucoup de confusion.
> 
> Je crois que moi et @ericse ont été assez clair ?


Non, si je pose la question c'est que il me semble que ma question est mal comprise ou que la réponse n'est pas claire pour moi. 

Enfin bref, première fois que je vois un forum où quand on a une question, la réponse reste "démerde-toi, voici un lien avec 50000 pages à lire tout y est...", merci ça j'aurais pu le faire moi-même, mais l'objet d'un forum est de comprendre plus rapidement et d'avoir des réponses plus ciblées. 



maxou56 a dit:


> Je te laisse rechercher par toi même le fonctionnement de Time Machine sur NAS ou Time Capsule.
> Ainsi que pour les réglages, fonctionnement, sécurisations du NAS, voir le lien précédent vers le forum avec des tutos...


Oui, je vais arrêter d'emmerder les gens ici avec mes questions et me débrouiller seul (à se demander pourquoi il y a autant de catégories dans ces forums si le but est de finir par éconduire ceux qui ont des questions, une seule suffirait : "Posez votre question, on vous dira de vous débrouiller").


----------



## maxou56 (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Enfin bref, première fois que je vois un forum où quand on a une question, la réponse reste "démerde-toi, voici un lien avec 50000 pages


Oui j'ai été un peu limite, désolé.
Mais le soucis, c'est que si tu poses plusieurs fois la même question, car la réponse ne te conviens pas, en espérant avoir une réponse différente  .
Pour simplifier, Time Machine n'utilise pas le Finder, donc que tu ne vois pas le dossier partagé "Time Machine" monté dans Finder ça ne change pas le fonctionnement de Time Machine.
Bien sûr tu peux aussi monter manuellement le dossier "Time Machine" pour explorer manuellement les sauvegardes, mais ça n'a pas de lien avec Time Machine.



Captain Bumper a dit:


> voici un lien avec 50000 pages à lire tout y est...", merci ça j'aurais pu le faire moi-même, mais l'objet d'un forum est de comprendre plus rapidement et d'avoir des réponses plus ciblées.


Oui mais je ne vais pas non plus faire la configuration de ton NAS à ta place  
Et si on te dit coche ça ou ça sans savoir ce que tu fais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne solution.
Par exemple une première étape importante pour sécuriser le NAS:





						[TUTO] Sécuriser les accès à son nas
					

Préambule L'objectif de ce tutoriel est de vous aider à correctement sécuriser votre boitier et en particulier les accès à ce dernier. Il ne s'agira pas ici d'un guide permettant d'avoir un haut niveau de sécurité (il n'y a pas de qu'il faut dans nos boitiers), mais simplement d'une énumération d...




					www.nas-forum.com


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2021)

Captain Bumper a dit:


> Comment ça si j'ai bien configuré TM? Il n'y a pratiquement aucun réglage possible : cocher la case "sauvegarder automatiquement" et choisir le volume réseau TimeMachine, qu'est-ce qu'il y a à faire d'autre?


Ah, moi il me demande plus de choses quand je configure une sauvegarde en réseau, il faudrait vraiment que tu postes les captures d'écran de ce que tu fais, que l'on puisse comprendre et ne pas te conseiller en aveugle comme là


----------



## maxou56 (4 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> moi il me demande plus de choses quand je configure une sauvegarde en réseau,


@Captain Bumper doit sans doute monter le dossier partagé dans le Finder, et ensuite aller dans Time Machine et choisir ce dossier ??

Alors qu'il faut éjecter le NAS complètement, aller dans time machine et choisir le dossier partagé "Time Machine"
De plus les identifiants sont utilisables par le système, contrairement au montage classique qui est limité à une session.





Et c'est bonjour qui utilisé ou l'IP du NAS?
Par ex:
smb://DS1621Plus._smb._tcp.local/
smb://192.168.1.10/


----------

